# Decided on Precise Holistic Complete Small Breed Puppy.... But I Need Your Help!



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I posted a thread a couple days ago about how I feed my pups Science Diet...and I got many negative responses about that brand! I wanted to make sure that my dogs are getting enough nutrition in their food, and after much research (and the help of you all) I've decided on Precise Holistic Complete Small Breed...it receive 5 stars on DogFoodAdvisor! Anyway, I went to the pet store today and bought a small bag, only to come home and find that Ote turns her nose up at it! I was just trying to give her a kibble or two to see if she'd eat it, but she will not at all! I'm wondering if there is any way to get her to "change her mind" about the food. Of course, my other dog (a "greedy" Bulldog mix) would eat the whole bag if he could! LOL. I'm definitely going to have to go back and get the Large Breed Puppy formula for him. Anyway, think I can "make" her like the food by mixing it with something else or am I going to have to switch to another brand? Tips please!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Try putting warm water in it. Olivia is soooo picky with everything, i fixed that by putting warm water in it and making a gravy out of it. She would eat it almost every time. It may and may not work for o
Ote but it worth a try. Most store will usually let you exchange it if the dog wont eat it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

uh oh LOL~ i wish you luck! at first when i fed dex his natural balance he turned his nose on it too but then i kept playin with 1 kibble throwing it around and makin it seem like a game rather than a drastic change in their food  eventually he grabbed onto it as he always likes goin after sumthin that "fell" instead of something that is given. he munched on it so happily after that! :lol:


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

The important thing to remember is that a healthy dog will NOT starve itself. Unless you have reason to believe she's ill, it's perfectly fine if she doesn't want to eat the first couple times you offer it. I would offer it at 2 or 3 mealtimes throughout the day; leave it down for 10 minutes, and if she doesn't eat it then, pick it up. Guarantee you, when she is ready, she will INHALE the stuff like there's no tomorrow lol. Dogs are 'taught' to be picky, when they basically get rewarded (by enticing treats, gravies, etc.) whenever they're finicky. So it's not that it tastes horrible to her; she just is trying to 'hold out' for more. Good luck!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

KittynKahlua said:


> The important thing to remember is that a healthy dog will NOT starve itself. Unless you have reason to believe she's ill, it's perfectly fine if she doesn't want to eat the first couple times you offer it. I would offer it at 2 or 3 mealtimes throughout the day; leave it down for 10 minutes, and if she doesn't eat it then, pick it up. Guarantee you, when she is ready, she will INHALE the stuff like there's no tomorrow lol. Dogs are 'taught' to be picky, when they basically get rewarded (by enticing treats, gravies, etc.) whenever they're finicky. So it's not that it tastes horrible to her; she just is trying to 'hold out' for more. Good luck!


Gotcha! I am going to try this method first. Hopefully she will start eating it. It seems like a very reputable and healthy brand, plus I would hate to have wasted $20, LOL. Thank you so much for this helpful tip!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou is so picky too!!!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Amberleah lou lou is so picky too!!!


It's because we spoil them  LOL! Is she on kibble or raw? I'm starting Ote on raw tomorrow - going to start transitioning the "big dog" over to the new Holistic kibble tomorrow. Tons of big decisions being made, LOL


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I tried about 5 different foods with Lacey (she wouldn't even eat the food the breeder said she'd been eating for a year). She finally gobbled up some Blue Buffalo chicken and rice, and that's what I stuck with. Now she BEGS for it. 
I think a lot of chihuahuas are picky and it's a trail and error deal with trying to find something they will like. I wish you luck!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

proudpeyotemama said:


> It's because we spoil them  LOL! Is she on kibble or raw? I'm starting Ote on raw tomorrow - going to start transitioning the "big dog" over to the new Holistic kibble tomorrow. Tons of big decisions being made, LOL


She is now on raw. I make it. I used food processor put lots vegetables in and mash it good. Then I put in oatmeal or quoin. mix up. I divide it up and add different kinds raw meats that i chopped up and I ad a healthy powder I made up. I froze in meal sizes. I saved the bones let her chew on for while 1 time a day. She seems to be eating good now. Even the cat is eating it now.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> She is now on raw. I make it. I used food processor put lots vegetables in and mash it good. Then I put in oatmeal or quoin. mix up. I divide it up and add different kinds raw meats that i chopped up and I ad a healthy powder I made up. I froze in meal sizes. I saved the bones let her chew on for while 1 time a day. She seems to be eating good now. Even the cat is eating it now.


Are the vegetables necessary/better? The diets I've been reading are 80% meat, 10% bones, 10% organs. What kind of meat do you give? Sorry I have so many questions, I'm a total newbie, LOL.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The Book I am reading says veg are very good for them but must be mash if given whole the don't do any thing for them. I made batches with Liver, chicken, burger, salmon. The healthy powder has lots good things in it. Bone meal, vitamins and more If you want I can give you.


----------

